# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Ảnh vui - Chuột tập thể dục

## hangnt

con chuột này phải là chuột thành tinh rồi  :dance:

----------


## thitkhotau

:cuoi:  Đây là quảng cáo thức ăn của bọn nước ngoài sao không post cả clip đó lên

----------

